
Is the universe getting bigger or am I getting smaller? - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/october-2015/is-the-universe-getting-bigger-or-am-i-getting-smaller
======
3pt14159
A changing speed of light would affect the spectral lines of distant objects.
Since we do not see that effect, it is simpler to explain it as the universe
expanding, which probably means that that is the correct explanation.

